# Eco-Friendly Packaging



## AustinJeff

I'm looking for suggestions on eco-friendly ways to pack shirts for shipment. Criteria I'm looking to meet include:

------------
Minimal use of material -- I would like to avoid having an outer package and innner package, packing material, etc.

Ideally, reusable. Something that the consumer could (and would) use for another purpose. I'm looking for something beyond using it to mail another package.

Recyclable. Even reusable stuff has some end to its life cycle, so it should also be recyclable. 

Distinctive.

Practical.

"Seems" eco-friendly. I'm not even sure exactly what this means, but the packaging will be part of my marketing, which centers on being environmentally friendly. The package should fit in with that image.
---------------------

I'm primarily looking for something that would be suitable for shipping 1 or 2 shirts.

Right now, my top candidate is cardboard tubes, perhaps stamped with a web address with ideas for reuse. But I'm afraid there will be problems with practicality.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Jasonda

AustinJeff said:


> Right now, my top candidate is cardboard tubes, perhaps stamped with a web address with ideas for reuse. But I'm afraid there will be problems with practicality.


This is just my personal opinion, but tubes suck. Whenever I receive something packed in a tube, it's inevitably banged up. I think postal employees use them as impromptu baseball bats or something.

Plus, even with cardboard tubes you're usually dealing with plastic end caps, which aren't that eco friendly. There's also the issue of plastic tape to keep it closed.

You might check out some of the links here:

Eco-Friendly Packaging in the Yahoo! Directory


----------



## Solmu

I think I'd also really need those ideas on how to re-use them; I don't find tubes very useful 

I've been giving it some thought, but I can't really come up with anything. Paper doesn't _necessarily_ beat plastic, and it's going to be a *lot* more labour intensive (and less scalable in general).

I suspect the answer lies in technology, but that always fails the "*seems* eco-friendly" test since consumers automatically assume anything "artificial" is bad (as if sheets of paper grow on trees ready formed).


----------



## AustinJeff

Solmu said:


> I think I'd also really need those ideas on how to re-use them; I don't find tubes very useful


Well, I suppose they could be used to store granola.



Solmu said:


> I've been giving it some thought, but I can't really come up with anything. Paper doesn't _necessarily_ beat plastic, and it's going to be a *lot* more labour intensive (and less scalable in general).
> 
> I suspect the answer lies in technology, but that always fails the "*seems* eco-friendly" test since consumers automatically assume anything "artificial" is bad (as if sheets of paper grow on trees ready formed).


I think you are correct. Here's how Seeds of Change, an organic seed company, is dealing with this exact problem. In practical terms, it's a good solution. But if it requires such a lengthy explanation, it's not great as far as marketing goes.

Thanks to Jasonda for the link. Lots of interesting products, particularly packing material. But no good packaging solutions. 

Other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## saltybeachdianne

Howdy,
I spents months on/off trying to figure out how to accomplish the same green/eco friendly type of packaging. Here are some links - 

TreeHugger 
Signature Product | Recycled Packaging,Paper,Butcher and Protective Packaging Products from PaperNuts.com :


----------



## mothertongues

I've been wondering about this exact same problem for MONTHS, and I haven't come up with anything practical!! Recycled paper envelopes are SO expensive compared to plastic, and I hate paying 10x more just to feel better about it. So I'm still searching for a solution - not necessarily the "perfect" solution, but just any solution! Let us know if you come across something you like!


----------



## saltybeachdianne

Hi,
Did you notice that the USPS tyvek envelopes EP-14, state they are recyclable and meet the 'cradle to cradle certification' 

The cardboard type priority mail envelope is made from recycled paper and also has that same 'cradle to cradle certification' So I would feel good knowing I am using these. 

My searching has been for a type of product packaging that is pretty and protective. I have been trying to avoid using the poly bags, but I have finally given in and ordered them. But now that I think about it, If I ship my tees in the tyvek envelopes, they seem pretty water resistant, weather wise. So maybe i won't need to use the poly bags. BUT the poly bags seem to keep the shirts nice and folded. I decided to put my tees into some sort of pretty packaging that would be reused. I narrowed it down to jute bags, cotton bags or organza bags. I just had to return a HUGE box of jute bags as my friend informed me they smelled?! personally, I like the smell but it did not go away after airing them all out. (it just smells like a feed bag, sortof like a leather saddle) oh well. I eliminated the cotton tote bags because personally, I never re use those. I must be the only person that buys lotsa groceries and those bags never hold enough. I am now using organza pouches...pretty colors so I hope my customers (female) will resue them and regift items using the pouches. I use mine to store makeup in my purse and in the bathroom. 
REUSE if you cannot recycle. I am using all recycled paper for my hang tags and tying them with hemp yarn. All of my customer invoices are also printed on the 30% post consumer waste recycled paper. 

That about wraps up my attempt to be green and friendly to our Earth. 
Dianne


----------



## Shredder Dog

I am also looking for eco-friendly shipping options, hang-tags and stickers. I received a pair of Teva's packed with a bag and hangar made from biodegradable polylactide polymer.

Check out the article here: 

Corn Plastic to the Rescue | Science & Nature | Smithsonian Magazine

Pros: Corn is better for the environment than petroleum based plastics
Cons: It doesn't decompose unless sent to a commercial composting site.

Paul


----------



## AustinJeff

Shredder Dog said:


> Pros: Corn is better for the environment than petroleum based plastics
> Cons: It doesn't decompose unless sent to a commercial composting site.


Con: Use of corn for non-food purposes further drives up corn prices, which have doubled in the past year, causing starvation and rioting around the developing world.

I'm beginning to think there are no good solutions...


----------



## Shredder Dog

Hi Jeff,

That's what I thought until I read the entire article I mentioned above:

"NatureWorks, acknowledging some of those criticisms, points out that the corn it uses is low-grade animal feed not intended for human use. And it processes a small amount of non-genetically engineered corn for customers who request it."

My problem with it [polylactide polymer] is that most people won't have access to a commercial composting plant. And if it doesn't compost in a home-plant, than people won't do anything with it other than throw it away in the landfill. 

Paul


----------



## AustinJeff

Shredder Dog said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> That's what I thought until I read the entire article I mentioned above:
> 
> "NatureWorks, acknowledging some of those criticisms, points out that the corn it uses is low-grade animal feed not intended for human use. And it processes a small amount of non-genetically engineered corn for customers who request it."


It still has the same affect. It's not like brand new farms are popping up to grow this corn. Very often, farmers who had been growing "sweet corn" switch to growing "field corn" because, due to increased demand, it is more profitable overall. This leads to reduced supply of sweet corn, and thus higher prices for food.


----------



## snake_pliskin

has anyone made any progress with the biodegradable poly bag or other alternatives to a biodegradable packaging technique?


----------



## mothertongues

snake_pliskin said:


> has anyone made any progress with the biodegradable poly bag or other alternatives to a biodegradable packaging technique?


I found Green Packaging ... Packaging that protects your product and the environment.. Got samples of the post consumer recycled plastic bags (35-50% post-consumer recycled polyethylene), and the bio-D compostable film (contains no plastics like polyethylene, polypropylene or polystyrene). Nice, but expensive and I *think* it is the same issue: you can't compost it in your home composting heap, so it is just going to go to a landfill.

I looked into the recycled poly bags, but it has to be custom made (you give the size you want, closure, color, if you want a print on it...) and the minimum is 10 000! He did say I could buy and resell, they don't have a problem with that. But I don't know if I'm ready to put in the effort in trying to find buyers for the other 9000 that I don't need! 

Blessings,
Michelle


----------



## Shredder Dog

I went with Capital Envelope for now. They have a 12x15-1/2 envelope that is the same size as the Priority Mail Envelope. It is white and can be custom printed. It is recyclable. You can get 1,000 plain for $347 or print 1 color for $499. There are a couple of other companies that I found that are working on a 100% post-consumer recycled paper envelope that I plan on getting once it is available.


----------



## snake_pliskin

Thanks for the quick reply. I looking to package my t-shirt product with the most eco-friendly products.

I looking through ULINE's packaging and came across the S-6310 12x15 1 Mil poly bag (not biodegradable)

I am thinking of alternatives to this plastic, maybe wrapping my product in recycled paper?

Would a paper solution provide the same protection as one of those poly bags?

thx


----------



## Shredder Dog

Snake_pliskin, The ULINE envelopes are terrible, they aren't biodegradable and they are so thin that I would not feel comfortable using them. I will try to find the quote I received from an eco-friendly paper envelope provider that I met at an OR show in SLC this summer. 

I have also ordered from Steven Butler at National Envelope. They make an recyclable poly envelope that is 12 x 15 and is 2.75 MIL. It is pretty thick and holds apparel nicely. The last order I received from them was for 1,000 envelopes at $235. They can also print on the envelopes. - Paul


----------



## snake_pliskin

Thanks for the info, do you just put your shirt in one of those envelopes and send it off? or do you place the poly envelope into another mailer?


----------



## Shredder Dog

I just place it inside the envelope and ship it off. I was thinking about wrapping it in recycled tissue paper with a company sticker for a "more finished" look.


----------



## Shredder Dog

Snake_pliskin, I found the other quote that I received this summer from an eco-friendly company called Luna Packaging. The contact is Julie. Their MIN is 500. They make a 50% post-consumer recycled content paper envelope with a peel and stick closure. You can order them plain or printed. The sample I got looked pretty good, but the price was kind of expensive. Their quote was $330 for 500 plain for a 9 1/2 x 3 x 16 envelope. Let me know if you need their contact info. - Cheers and good luck in your search. - Paul


----------



## snake_pliskin

thanks again, i am looking at the national paper website right now, the product you recommended looks like a great possibility for this solution in combination with the recyclable tissue paper and sticker.

on a side note, do you print your own shirts or have them printed for you? i am going to have my mine printed for me, is it typical for the printer to fold them and ship to me? how does that work

-snake


----------



## Shredder Dog

Hey Snake, I'm happy with the National Envelopes. My contact there is Steven Butler 651-357-0095. Here is the order code I used MLR 12x15.5 OE COEX2.75MIL P&S. (Plain Poly Mailer). $0.23 is not bad for recycled envelopes, even though I would prefer paper.

I do both for printing. I use a company in Denver that has a large automatic press for anything water based. I hope to figure out how to do this myself on my manual press in the future. After the printing, they come folded in large boxes by size, unfortunately they aren't folded individually. - Paul


----------



## snake_pliskin

Shredder Dog said:


> Hey Snake, I'm happy with the National Envelopes. My contact there is Steven Butler 651-357-0095. Here is the order code I used MLR 12x15.5 OE COEX2.75MIL P&S. (Plain Poly Mailer). $0.23 is not bad for recycled envelopes, even though I would prefer paper.
> 
> I do both for printing. I use a company in Denver that has a large automatic press for anything water based. I hope to figure out how to do this myself on my manual press in the future. After the printing, they come folded in large boxes by size, unfortunately they aren't folded individually. - Paul


Thanks again for your help, I spoke with Marty at National Envelope (i think its by region) and he sending me a sample of the envelope you told me about and a biodegradable one


----------



## TimeWithoutTheE

My question is for everyone.
What do you think is the most eco-friendly way of shipping? 
I am thinking of using an idea to ship in something that is reusable for something other then receiving it.


----------



## snake_pliskin

ClassicDisasterC said:


> My question is for everyone.
> What do you think is the most eco-friendly way of shipping?
> I am thinking of using an idea to ship in something that is reusable for something other then receiving it.



I ordered my bags from this company, quick with samples and great customer service.

biodegradable polybags

Home | Industrial Poly Plastic and Paper Bags, Liners, Boxes | Adart Poly Bag


----------



## mothertongues

snake_pliskin said:


> I ordered my bags from this company, quick with samples and great customer service.
> 
> biodegradable polybags
> 
> Home | Industrial Poly Plastic and Paper Bags, Liners, Boxes | Adart Poly Bag


Thanks! I've been waiting for stock biodegradable bags to be available - only found custom ones before, and then you need to order like 10 000. Do you mind saying which bags you ended up ordering? 1 mil, 2 mil, 4 mil?


----------



## snake_pliskin

mothertongues said:


> Thanks! I've been waiting for stock biodegradable bags to be available - only found custom ones before, and then you need to order like 10 000. Do you mind saying which bags you ended up ordering? 1 mil, 2 mil, 4 mil?



I ordered 1 case of 1,000 12x12 2 MIL bags and then seal the bag with a sticker


----------



## Flintwear

I am planning on packaging my shirts in a plastic bag, then into a poly mailer... seems the way to go. In trying to find eco-friendly options, has anyone ever used a cellulose bag to wrap the shirts in? It's a biodegradeable bag used primarily for food products. I cannot find information for using them in place of the plastic bag. Is this crazy of me to think of this?

kb


----------



## AngrySpade

I'm not sure if any of you would be interested in this, but i came across these eco-friendly poly bags, I haven't ordered them yet but its food for thought - items - Get great deals on DAILY DEALZ STARTING AT .99, PACKAGING TAPE DISPENSERS items on eBay Stores!


----------



## GreenKraft

Hi - Have you considered molded pulp clamshell packaging? I am not sure if this is too self promotional (let me know), but my company has a new stylish recycled cardboard (kraft) clamshell that works well for t-shirts. It has an eco friendly appearance and it is made from post-industrial cardboard.


----------



## PrattPlus

Perhaps you could use kraft paper that's made from 100% recycled paper to wrap the tshirts with natural twine to tie it together, giving a nice organic look to it. In addition, the boxes you use can also be made from 100% recycled material - and the added bonus is these materials can be recycled again!


----------

